# Pink and black pads on a maltese?



## pipipie

Hi i am new here
i recently bought a 6week old maltese from someones backyard
i only noticed after i came home that the bottom of pads arent all black
but rather pink and black
is this normal?
will they turn black later on?
or is it a mixed breed?


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Oh my! First, congratulations on your new puppy. Is it a girl or a boy? Name? How long have you had the puppy?
Wow, he/she must be so tiny. 
May I ask? Why is he/she away from the mother so early? What are you feeding the baby? 
I don't know anything about the color of the paw pads, just wanted to say hi!!
Please keep coming back to this site & reading about everything. Your new baby is very fragile & you can learn how to help him/her here.
When do we get to see pictures?


----------



## elizabeth

First of all, my last Maltese had both black and pink pads. So, don't worry about that. Secondly, and MORE important is that you bought a maltese WAY before it should be taken awaY FROM ITS MOTHER. Please take your puppy to the vet ASAP and make sure it is healthy. It sounds like you may have bought your dog from a BYB (backyard breeder). 
I sincerely hope you have a healthy pup and I would make sure you tell this BYB they are selling their pups TOO soon to be away from mom.
:bysmilie:


----------



## diamonds mommy

Hello and welcome to SM!!! As the previous posters said your baby IS way to young to be away from mom and I would definitely make an appt to see the vet ASAP! The pads are sometimes pink and black my 4 mth olds pads are pink and black. But your baby is only 6 weeks so the pigmentaion may still come in! Best of luck and hope to see pictures.


----------



## pipipie

Thanks everyone for your replies. i am less worried now
i've attached some pics 




























She is very chubby and looks very healthy. The owner gave her a vet check a day before i took her so everything is ok.
also can i please ask what else i should be feeding her? she doesnt seem to eat much
right now shes having hills science diet puppy mixed with some dog milk. 
occasionally giving her some boiled egg


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Honestly? If it were me, I'd take her to the vet to get a check, I wouldn't rely on what breeder did and said. I know in your country, they sell maltese earlier than they do here in the USA but that is still a very young puppy you have there. Very young. I would keep her on the food she was on before and if she is having trouble eating it, I would put the dry food in a blender or food processor and make a puppy mush out of it. 

The paw pigment can come in later, I wouldnt' worry about that. Right now, I would worry about making sure your pup stays healthy and that you don't put her down outside on the ground until she has had her puppy vaccinations (which probably haven't been started, since she is so young) Again, not entirely sure how they do it where you live, but here in the US, vaccinations are usually started around 8 -10 weeks. 

Good luck and take care of that sweet little girl!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I also wanted to recommend not having a collar on your precious baby at this time. You don't need it and it can be potentially harmful, esp if you have a zippy little puppy on your hands!! 

Please do not take some of the comments you've gotten/will get personally, btw. People just get worred about these little babies and a good chunk of SM members are in the United States where things are done a little bit differently. Puppies are recommended to not be sold before they are 12 weeks old, so getting a puppy so young is sad for a lot of us to read about.


----------



## Starsmom

Oh my! :shocked: I have to say my heart actually skipped a beat when I read how tiny/young this baby if yours is. As the other posters have already told you she far too young to be away from its Mom. 

*A reputable breeder does not allow pet pups to leave until they are at least 12 wks old*. and in some cases longer if the breeder doesn't feel it is matured enough to go. You have already identified where you acquired the pup was what we refer to as a BYB - backyard breeder - these people are not interested in the betterment of the breed, any standards, health concerns, have not done DNA testing for genetic defects, the actual pups, the parents, or you as the forever parent. All they are concerned about is how much money can they make, and how quickly can they get it so the poor Mother of this litter can be bred, and bred again so this greedy unscrupulous piece of humanity can make more money off the back of a tiny dog without a voice. :smmadder: :smmadder: 

So now that you know what a backyard breeder is do you really want to take their word the vet gave it a clean bill of health? I wouldn't! Find a vet - preferably one that is experienced in toy breeds - what works well say for a Lab doesn't work for a toy breed. Get that little one to a vet within the next 48 hrs. She may be "chubby and look healthy" but you need to know being this tiny they can sour in a very short time.

OK, now lets see if I can answer your question - 

1. Science Diet is not a good quality food - Period! And this pup is too young to be eating it anyway. 
2. Dog milk? Where did you get dog milk? Is it the supplement for new born pups? If it is good! If it isn't go buy some and bottles to feed him - and don't forget to warm it - not hot, just warm. Make sure your bottles are sterile - your pup hasn't the antibodies she would normally have if she were with her Mom and receiving Mother's milk so you must take extra precautions to guard against ANY infections.
3. You need to buy Nutrical and feed this along with the bottle

*You need to feed this little one every 2 hrs* like his Mother would (I hope you don't work outside the home) for the next 2 weeks. After that buy JUNIOR baby food - rice/oatmeal cereal, meats, veggies, and fruit. Hand feed with a baby spoon or baby fork - the fork might work better because it's flat - feed every 3 hours for the next 2 weeks, then start with a high quality kibble, and canned (I'm sure someone here can give you a few names - I home cooked). Little ones like this can get hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) from lack of nutrients very quickly. 

Keep her warm - _*do not use a heating pad*_ - used a hot water bottle instead. Keep her wrapped up and hold her as much as you can. You are now her Mother, and have to nurture her as her Mother would have.

Do not leave her unattended for extended periods of time.

The black pads will color in by 16 weeks if they are going to at all. I have to say, right now with a baby such as this, black or pink pads should be the least of your concerns.

I know I'm coming across strong, but you need to know this little is in a very fragile state. It's very important you get her to a vet to examine her - and not the same vet the "breeder" uses either. 

If I forgot anything, or mistakenly misinformed you, there are many others here to correct me. I cannot stress enough to get her to a vet before the weekend. Also do not allow her contact with any other animals, or people you do not know - including children.

Your pics of her are adorable - lets keep her healthy - there are many here with tons of knowledge.

:Welcome 2: You found the right forum!!


----------



## pipipie

Hi starsmom,

i actually called a vet and they told me that they recommended hills science mixed with water
i added the milk myself. its one specially for dogs and cats that is sold in the supermarket.

i dont know whats the australia equivalent of what you're talking about???
the other type i have at home is purina lucky dog puppy. she had that the first two days and she didnt like it so we immediately switched.
now shes starting to eat more

i thank everyone for their concern


----------



## bellaratamaltese

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 24 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751054


> Oh my! :shocked: I have to say my heart actually skipped a beat when I read how tiny/young this baby if yours is. As the other posters have already told you she far too young to be away from its Mom.
> 
> *A reputable breeder does not allow pet pups to leave until they are at least 12 wks old*. and in some cases longer if the breeder doesn't feel it is matured enough to go. You have already identified where you acquired the pup was what we refer to as a BYB - backyard breeder - these people are not interested in the betterment of the breed, any standards, health concerns, have not done DNA testing for genetic defects, the actual pups, the parents, or you as the forever parent. All they are concerned about is how much money can they make, and how quickly can they get it so the poor Mother of this litter can be bred, and bred again so this greedy unscrupulous piece of humanity can make more money off the back of a tiny dog without a voice. :smmadder: :smmadder:
> 
> So now that you know what a backyard breeder is do you really want to take their word the vet gave it a clean bill of health? I wouldn't! Find a vet - preferably one that is experienced in toy breeds - what works well say for a Lab doesn't work for a toy breed. Get that little one to a vet within the next 48 hrs. She may be "chubby and look healthy" but you need to know being this tiny they can sour in a very short time.
> 
> OK, now lets see if I can answer your question -
> 
> 1. Science Diet is not a good quality food - Period! And this pup is too young to be eating it anyway.
> 2. Dog milk? Where did you get dog milk? Is it the supplement for new born pups? If it is good! If it isn't go buy some and bottles to feed him - and don't forget to warm it - not hot, just warm. Make sure your bottles are sterile - your pup hasn't the antibodies she would normally have if she were with her Mom and receiving Mother's milk so you must take extra precautions to guard against ANY infections.
> 3. You need to buy Nutrical and feed this along with the bottle
> 
> *You need to feed this little one every 2 hrs* like his Mother would (I hope you don't work outside the home) for the next 2 weeks. After that buy JUNIOR baby food - rice/oatmeal cereal, meats, veggies, and fruit. Hand feed with a baby spoon or baby fork - the fork might work better because it's flat - feed every 3 hours for the next 2 weeks, then start with a high quality kibble, and canned (I'm sure someone here can give you a few names - I home cooked). Little ones like this can get hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) from lack of nutrients very quickly.
> 
> Keep her warm - _*do not use a heating pad*_ - used a hot water bottle instead. Keep her wrapped up and hold her as much as you can. You are now her Mother, and have to nurture her as her Mother would have.
> 
> Do not leave her unattended for extended periods of time.
> 
> The black pads will color in by 16 weeks if they are going to at all. I have to say, right now with a baby such as this, black or pink pads should be the least of your concerns.
> 
> I know I'm coming across strong, but you need to know this little is in a very fragile state. It's very important you get her to a vet to examine her - and not the same vet the "breeder" uses either.
> 
> If I forgot anything, or mistakenly misinformed you, there are many others here to correct me. I cannot stress enough to get her to a vet before the weekend. Also do not allow her contact with any other animals, or people you do not know - including children.
> 
> Your pics of her are adorable - lets keep her healthy - there are many here with tons of knowledge.
> 
> :Welcome 2: You found the right forum!![/B]


'

Wow, you sure give some advice! Where did you learn all of this stuff? Most 'pet' owners don't know this type of info, or feel comfortable offering it. 

The OP is in Australia, they let their puppies go sooner than we do in the states. By 6 weeks old, many puppies are already weaned (mom's choice) but many aren't. By age 6 weeks though, they don't need to be kept warm with anything like a hot water bottle in a typical situation. If the room is freezing, ok, but not in general. If you know something I don't, please let me know! I'm basing this on raising a few litters.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Hi & Welcome from a fellow Sydney-Sider ... well, actually, I'm on the Central Coast, but lived in Sydney up until just over a year ago.

Before I knew any better, I also got a 6 week old pup (Harley) from a Backyard Breeder. (BYB). I know you have had a couple of responses here from very concerned people - and they are somewhat shocked at the age of your little girl. They are just concerned, please don't be alarmed.

Your little girl is very young, yes, however, its not the end of the world ... what is done, is done.

Food - as many on this board are in the USA, they have an extensive range of quality puppy food to select from .... whereas here in Au .. we are not so lucky - but again, we do have some choices.....

I did all the wrong things with Harley - and he turned out just fine! I gave him 'supermarket' food (Supercoat) and it never did him any harm. There are better quality foods though, its just a matter of getting educated, and finding the stuff!!

I gave Harley both Puppy Milk, and Puppy Porridge (I think the brand was 'Pedigree'?? - from either Coles or Woolies) I fed Harley Breakfast, Lunch, and dinner - I didn't do a 2 hour schedule - I didnt know anything about that - but he did just great on 3 meals per day.

I haven't actually been out of my way to look for it, but I have never seen 'Nutrical' or similar in any stores here ... it may well be available, I just have never seen it.

I'm sorry if I am contradicting my previous poster (Starsmom), its not intentional, however, I have been in your shoes, albeit, I was completely ignorant at the time, and Harley did just fine.

Back to food - egg is nice - but use it sparingly, and I would normally only use the 'white' (boiled - or scrambled). Science Diet is not my personal favourite - there are 'better' quality foods available. Do you feed her kibble (little tiny biscuits), or is the Science Diet canned food?

If you decide to switch her food to a different brand, just be sure to introduce the 'new' food gradually - like 80% old - with 20% new for a few days, then gradually increase the 'new' over a number of days/weeks, until eventually, you are using less & less 'old' food.

Everyone is different with what foods they like .... I have used 'Royal Canin - Mini' with my 2, and have recently switched them to 'Eagle Pack Holistic Select'. In the USA, Royal Canin is not considered 'Premium' food - but here in Au, it is. It really goes down to personal preference, and what your pup does well with. I would say, try not to mix it up too much ... do your research, find one you like, and stick with it. (just my opinion)

Depending on where in Sydney you are - I can give you an excellent recommendation for a groomer (she is in Petersham), and I used to get my pups food from a pet supply place in Enfield.

Feel free to Private Message (PM) me, if you like! Good luck with your precious little girl!!!!


Oh, and Stacy - Bellarata Maltese - offered some sound advice ... just be sure to keep your baby girl safe, and off the ground, away from other pups .. until her vacinnations are all done!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

QUOTE (pipipie @ Mar 25 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751055


> Hi starsmom,
> 
> i actually called a vet and they told me that they recommended hills science mixed with water
> i added the milk myself. its one specially for dogs and cats that is sold in the supermarket.
> 
> i dont know whats the australia equivalent of what you're talking about???
> the other type i have at home is purina lucky dog puppy. she had that the first two days and she didnt like it so we immediately switched.
> now shes starting to eat more
> 
> i thank everyone for their concern [/B]


Me again .... Im not too fond of 'Purina', sounds like your little girl isn't either! LOL I guess what I'm saying is, find a food for her that is NOT available in a supermarket ..... yes, its more expensive, but it healthier for her


----------



## Starsmom

Stac - they are entering fall there like Sept/Oct here, and they may not have the heat on or there may be drafts - just being cautious - rather error on the side of caution.  

pipipie -perhaps you could PM Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jacqui) she too is in Sydney and ask her to give you some local adivce regarding food that's available, or what she does for her fluffs.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 25 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751061


> Stac - they are entering fall there like Sept/Oct here, and they may not have the heat on or there may be drafts - just being cautious - rather error on the side of caution.
> 
> pipipie -perhaps you could PM Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jacqui) she too is in Sydney and ask her to give you some local adivce regarding food that's available, or what she does for her fluffs. [/B]


LOL Marsha. you weren't to know, I know you have best interests at heart ... but even though it is Autumn here ... the temp today was 31 C!!! (nearly 90 F)!! LOL


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 25 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751062


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 25 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751061





> Stac - they are entering fall there like Sept/Oct here, and they may not have the heat on or there may be drafts - just being cautious - rather error on the side of caution.
> 
> pipipie -perhaps you could PM Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jacqui) she too is in Sydney and ask her to give you some local adivce regarding food that's available, or what she does for her fluffs. [/B]


LOL Marsha. you weren't to know, I know you have best interests at heart ... but even though it is Autumn here ... the temp today was 31 C!!! (nearly 90 F)!! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


OK, so scrap the blankie, and the heat - guess you've got it naturally! LOL :smheat: Like here in Vegas - comfortably warm!


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 25 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751062


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 25 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751061





> Stac - they are entering fall there like Sept/Oct here, and they may not have the heat on or there may be drafts - just being cautious - rather error on the side of caution.
> 
> pipipie -perhaps you could PM Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jacqui) she too is in Sydney and ask her to give you some local adivce regarding food that's available, or what she does for her fluffs. [/B]


LOL Marsha. you weren't to know, I know you have best interests at heart ... but even though it is Autumn here ... the temp today was 31 C!!! (nearly 90 F)!! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


OK, so scrap the blankie, and the heat - guess you've got it naturally! LOL :smheat: Like here in Vegas - comfortably warm!


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Thanks for the photos :wub: Lily is adorable!!! I'm so glad that you came to this site & asked questions. I have learned so much here. 
You have already been given a ton of advice & it sounds to me like you are already doing all the best things for your baby. I'll bet you are an experienced dog owner right?  
Anyway, Glad that you posted pictures so quickly - I love looking @ cute puppies. My Cookie is almost a year old & I can't believe how fast the time went!
It's so funny too that my carpet is almost identicle!
I'm looking forward to watching Lily grow up! :heart: 
Anne & Cookie


----------



## kathym

:Welcome 2: PLEASE TAKE WHAT EVERYONE IS SUGGESTING SERIOUSLY .YOUR BABY IS VERY YOUNG SO THERE MIGHT BE PRECAUTIONS ON HOW TO CARE FOR A 6 WEEK OLD.I GOT BACI ALSO TO YOUNG HE WAS 8 1/2 WEEKS AND MY VET TOOK EVERY PRECAUTION FROM GETTING HYPOGLYCEMIA . .
A HARNESS WOULD MUCH SAFER TO USE 
WITH ALL THAT SAID YOUR BABY IS BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## pipipie

Hi all

Last night i had a look at the vaccination paper that the previous owner gave me. Looks like Lily reached 7weeks yesterday!
shes still pooing everywhere and weeing everywhere. but when i hit my lap she comes and lies on me which is really cute

i guess from what i read here its gonna take a long time to toilet train her.


----------



## elizabeth

How are you potty training? She is so little and young I would recommend you "crate" her. Do NOT let her have run of the house at all. Keep her either with YOU at all times or get a wire pen you can put her in (exercise pen). In the pen have her crate and water and her pee pad area. I hope you are trying PEE PADS. It is a great way to train them, especially when so little as there are SO many dangers outside right now. 
Have the pee pad on the other side of the exercise pen away from her crate and water and food in the exercise pen. When you can't watch her, put her in the ex-pen. When you can hold her etc.....slowly introduce her to new rooms in the house. But for NOW, stick to one or 2 at the max rooms for SEVERAL weeks.
Take her to her pee pad every 20 minutes, tell her to "go potty" and when she does, praise her like crazy and give her a little treat. Do the praise EVERY time !!!http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3307+10627+41 (example of exercise pen)
:bysmilie: :bysmilie: http://housebreakingmypuppy.com/maltese-training/ Here are a few sites that might help.
For pad training.....take the dog to the pad very frequently like I said. Do not let your dog out of your sight. If they have an acciedent, it is not the dogs fault. A dog 7 weeks old has no bladder control yet so it does no good to scold. . Do some Google searches on "pee pad training". I never had a dog that went indoors on a pee pad but i am SO glad we did it with our new one. It is conveinant!!! please feel free to pm me or ask anyone on this wonderful forum for help. 
Blessings to you!!!!!
ps....in the pic you can see the pee pad pn a pee pad tray you can get at pet stores.


----------



## theboyz

Welcome to spoiled Maltese!!! You have gotten some wonderful advice and we are always here to help you.

Loved the pictures and please let us know how your baby does. :wub: 

Marsha


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Your baby is beautiful. I would suggest that the best advice you are going to get is from Harley and Dakota's mom because the US and AUS are very different and food companies do tend to vary their manufacture line by which country it is going to due to standards set by each country.

Ihope you find that everyone here falls in love with your new baby and it encourages you to share more photos and stories  Congrats on your new little one. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 28 2009, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752218


> Your baby is beautiful. I would suggest that the best advice you are going to get is from Harley and Dakota's mom because the US and AUS are very different and food companies do tend to vary their manufacture line by which country it is going to due to standards set by each country.
> 
> Ihope you find that everyone here falls in love with your new baby and it encourages you to share more photos and stories  Congrats on your new little one. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, I'm a little bit flattered :blush: 

My ego aside ...... I am more than willing to help if I can!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 27 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752230


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 28 2009, 01:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752218





> Your baby is beautiful. I would suggest that the best advice you are going to get is from Harley and Dakota's mom because the US and AUS are very different and food companies do tend to vary their manufacture line by which country it is going to due to standards set by each country.
> 
> Ihope you find that everyone here falls in love with your new baby and it encourages you to share more photos and stories  Congrats on your new little one. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, I'm a little bit flattered :blush: 

My ego aside ...... I am more than willing to help if I can!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

awww....I am glad that in being factual I was able to flatter. I didn't know of anyone else who lives in Australia and since you had already posted I thought you wouldn't mind if I mentioned you


----------



## pipipie

Hi All
Lily turns 8 weeks tomorrow!
i thought i'd share a new photo with you all

when shes in the balcony by herself she manages to pee in the pee tray
but when shes in the house she pees everywhere
hehe
naughty little thing


----------

